# Hansgrohe iBox Universal



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

So I took a continued ed class last night at the Ferguson. It was put on by Hansgrohe. They where talking about the iBox Universal. I have to say its a pretty slick idea.

Its one rough in box that you can pick the type of valve you bolt up to it. You can put a pressure balancing type valve in the box. or a temperature balancing valve with volume control in the box. You can even change it in the future if the need called for it. You can even bolt on a shower tower to this box.. 

So have any of you all installed this system yet?

http://www.hansgrohe-usa.com/us_en/131579.htm


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Wonder how that will play out with the new "showerhead" restrictions? And no I haven't installed one, yet.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Yea I was wondering that too. The pressure balancing valve will flow 6 GPM @ 45 PSI The Thermostatic valve will give 16 GPM @ 45 PSI. They say the gpm ratings given was plumbed in with 1/2" pipes. Another nice thing is the built in stops in the iBox.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks real nice and simple to install for sure.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

A guy at the shop put in a couple Hansgrohe shower towers in a master shower. Not sure if that box was used. I've put tons of hansgrohe showers in and have never seen it either.


----------

